# Can't build userland from source: 'unknown type name 'ROKEN_LIB_FUNCTION' during libroken build



## Veeny (Jul 14, 2021)

Folks,
In order to fix my IPv6 VPN problem, I've been trying to upgrade from 12.2 to 13/stable (git checkout) and install the latest version of Strongswan.

But no luck, my userland build derails early in librocken: 


```
===> kerberos5/lib/libroken (obj,all,install)
cc  -O2 -pipe -march=native -fno-common -I/usr/src/crypto/heimdal/lib/roken -I.  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I/usr/src/kerberos5/include -g -MD  -MF.depend.copyhostent.o -MTcopyhostent.o -std=gnu99 -Wno-format-zero-length  -Wsystem-headers -Wno-pointer-sign -Wno-absolute-value -Wno-empty-body -Wno-string-plus-int -Wno-unused-const-variable -Wno-tautological-compare -Wno-unused-value -Wno-parentheses-equality -Wno-unused-function -Wno-enum-conversion -Wno-unused-local-typedef -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-switch -Wno-switch-enum -Wno-knr-promoted-parameter -Wno-parentheses  -Qunused-arguments    -I/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/legacy/usr/include -c /usr/src/crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/copyhostent.c -o copyhostent.o
/usr/src/crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/copyhostent.c:42:1: error: unknown type name 'ROKEN_LIB_FUNCTION'
ROKEN_LIB_FUNCTION struct hostent * ROKEN_LIB_CALL
^
/usr/src/crypto/heimdal/lib/roken/copyhostent.c:42:51: error: expected ';' after top level declarator
ROKEN_LIB_FUNCTION struct hostent * ROKEN_LIB_CALL
                                                  ^
                                                  ;
2 errors generated
```

I must add that I completely wiped out my old source tree (`rm -rf /usr/src`) and checked out a fresh one. I've tried to clean /usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/tmp/legacy, no dice either, which is no surprise since I did a standard buildworld at first (I usually use -D NO_CLEAN option to avoid recompiling the whole system, which takes hours on my Core 2 duo machine).

Googling it I found someone else had the same problem once during a STABLE-12.2 build or something, but the thread just fizzles out without any fix being proposed.

Does anyone have an idea?

Thanks a bunch,
Vincent


----------



## Veeny (Jul 20, 2021)

Well, I'm not exactly sure what the problem was.
Probably something went amiss while building the `make-roken` utility.
I did a rm -rf of /usr/obj/…/tmp/obj-tools/kerberos5/ and relaunched the build. Seems to work now. Go figure.


----------

